# What are the hose sizes for Eheim Canister filters?



## RedDelPaPa

Hi all

Can some fine folks of this forum chime in and tell me what the input and output hose sizes are in both SAE and metric for the Eheim classic 2213,2215,2217, and the ProII 2026, and 2028?

I'm looking at buying this top of the line co2 reactor that has 1/2 inch input and outputs, and I don't know if I can make some decent plumbing to connect it to a canister filter. All-be-damned if I can find any plastic barbed male reducers.

Maybe I could always go with the next size smaller hose and use heat to make it fit on larger barbed fittings?

Thanks for any help,
Red


----------



## trenac

The Ehiem 2213 comes with 12mm hoses (inlet/outlet). I replaced mine with 1/2 inch hose.


----------



## Laith

The 2026 and 2028 both have 16/22mm hoses (inside and outside diameter).

I have a 2026 connected to an AM1000 CO2 reactor which has 1/2" (12.7mm) barbs. I just used a hose clamp to attach the Eheim hose and have never had a leak.


----------



## RedDelPaPa

Laith said:


> The 2026 and 2028 both have 16/22mm hoses (inside and outside diameter).
> 
> I have a 2026 connected to an AM1000 CO2 reactor which has 1/2" (12.7mm) barbs. I just used a hose clamp to attach the Eheim hose and have never had a leak.


Necking that down like that probably kills your flow rate pretty badly doesn't it?


----------



## Laith

Yes, theoretically it would impact the flow rate a bit but for me their was not a noticeable difference after installing the CO2 reactor.


----------



## Laith

Sorry, *there* was not...


----------



## MatPat

RedDelPaPa said:


> Maybe I could always go with the next size smaller hose and use heat to make it fit on larger barbed fittings?


That is what I did to connect my Eheim ECCO filters (12-16mm tubing I think) to DIY Reactors with 1/2" barbs. You'd be suprised at how flexible that hose gets when dipped in boiling water for a few seconds. Once the hose cools, it forms a vaccuum like seal around the hose barb. I can't pull it off!


----------

